# Angel trumpet/datura



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I had to look it up, I wasn't familiar with it by that name. We call it Jimson Weed, or at least they are in the same family. We have them scattered around but not enough to cause any harm that I am aware of. I occasionally see one sprout up in our hay fields or pastures but they get taken care of pretty quickly.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I had what I thought was one here one year, don't they bloom near sunset and over night?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't get confused by the look alike flowers. The datura is almost like a trumpet looking flowers while the moonflower (have many different color variety) will look like a shortened datura flower. The white variety moonflower will bloom just before sunset and through the night. There is an edible large Asian 6" across moonflower variety too for making soup in the Philippines. Goto ebay for a search to see their difference. You'll spend the entire night there if you search for dwarf fruit trees.


----------

